# Hot Wire



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We moved to a place that did not have secure housing for the birds I kept after selling out. It did have an open equipment shed. So the hubs says, get a dog pen. Good idea, but. 

Its chain link. If the Silkies piled in to a corner for the night they would be easily accessible to any pred reaching through. A local suggested running two strands of hot wire close to the ground.

We did that and it paid off the past couple of nights. Yesterday morning I found where something had tried to dig in but with the wire so close to the ground it was a fruitless venture.

Then last night at midnight I heard a distressed sound. Not the birds but from an unidentifiable critter. When I ran out with the big flash I didn't see anything. I imagine when it got zapped it started running and didn't stop for a while.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Wonder if it was the same critter? Hopefully it won't be back.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

That electric wire does wonders. I still want to put some around the edge of my yard next to the fence. I see dogs all the time trying to get in even had a pit bull go next door and come over my fence, luckily the owners were right on it's heals and climbed over the fence and got it. But what good is the fence if they go next door jump onto a pile of wood then jump into my yard. Of course the fence is suppose to keep people out to, but it didn't. Next year I am thinking electric, with a solar box.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hildar, it would need to go around the outside of the fence. I don't know how far apart you are from your neighbors but would they be OK with it if they're close? 

I'm seriously considering adding a couple more strands just for the extra protection. Not sure its really needed but why be sorry I didn't go through with it?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I use it for the horse fence so when I build the new coop I'm likely just going to incorporate a strand around the outside. I've never had a problem with anything getting into the coop but hey, what's another 50' of wire?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've gone almost a year with no signs of attempted incursions. Then twice in one night. Nothing last night.

I've also decided to pick up some hardware cloth to ring the bottom the pen. Then bend it back over the top strand of wire. That way if a snake makes it past the bottom wire the hardware cloth will stop it and it will have to climb and it will force it in to the top wire.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

robin416 said:


> Hildar, it would need to go around the outside of the fence. I don't know how far apart you are from your neighbors but would they be OK with it if they're close?
> 
> I'm seriously considering adding a couple more strands just for the extra protection. Not sure its really needed but why be sorry I didn't go through with it?


One of my neighbors has horses so he has electric fence already around his place but it's up pretty high. My other neighbor is trying to fence his yard in with hardware cloth and it's about 2 feet high. It really doesn't keep anything out but I have enough room next to my fence to put some wire in between fence and his land, however he keeps stacking wood in the space in between. I told hubby he needs to tell him to move it, it's actually on ou land rather then his. Then the other 2 sides have roads so I have plenty of space there to put wire. Might as well.


----------

